# Was kommt in Frage?



## Elschakabrazo (7. Jun 2005)

hallo an alle!
aaaalso folgendes: morgen steht eine 2-stündige Informatikklausur, Klasse 11 an. Seit kurzem erst arbeiten wir mit Java an verschiedenen Lösungsalgorithmen. Wir hatten bisher:

Binominalkoeffizienten
Summen
Brüche
kürzen
Potenzen
und das Ding mit dem Lotto

Da ich nicht so viel Ahnung habe, wollte ich euch mal fragen, was so mit diesen Vorkenntnissen dran kommen könnte. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen?

Danke im Vorraus, 

mfG danii


----------



## mic_checker (7. Jun 2005)

Kommt drauf an was ihr alles behandelt habt.

Bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob bei uns in der 11 oder 12 GUI dran kam, dann hatten wir damals noch bissl Korrektheit von Algorithmen etc. pp.

Das Ding mit dem Lotto?

Habt ihr denn spezielle Datenstrukturen besprochen die er abfragen könnte?

Btw. nächstens besseren Titel wählen.


----------



## Shrike (7. Jun 2005)

öhhm naja ohne jetzt prophetisch klingen zu wollen aber, ich schätze mal
vielleicht wird er die Kenntniss folgender Dinge verlangen. 

Binominalkoeffizienten
Summen
Brüche
kürzen
Potenzen
und das Ding mit dem Lotto 

frag mich nicht wie ich drauf komme.....ist so ne Ahnung  :wink:


----------

